# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  Morning Afterpil (MAP) - Artikel

## Luuss0404

*Morning Afterpil (levonorgestrel).*

*Wat u moet weten over dit medicijn;*
* Dit is een noodoplossing om zwangerschap te voorkomen.
* Beschermt alleen tegen zwangerschap, niet tegen SOA's zoals AIDS.
* Zo snel mogelijk innemen (binnen 72 uur na het vrijen).
* Overgeven binnen 3 uur na het innemen? Nieuwe pil innemen.
* Bijwerkingen, zoals hoofdpijn en bloedverlies uit de vagina gaan meestal na een paar dagen weer over.
* Maak een afspraak met uw dokter voor advies over anticonceptie.

*Hoe helpen de medicijnen?*
De morning-afterpil zorgt ervoor dat het (bevruchte) eitje niet in de baarmoederwand kan gaan vastzitten. Gebruik de morning-afterpil alleen in noodgevallen. De morning-afterpil beschermt u niet tegen Sexueel Overdraagbare Aandoeningen (SOA's), zoals AIDS.

*Hoe neemt u de medicijnen in?*
Neem de morning-afterpil zo snel mogelijk in (liefst binnen 24 uur, maar zeker niet later dan 72 uur nadat u gevreeën heeft). Pas op: heeft u overgegeven binnen 3 uur nadat u de tablet heeft ingenomen? Dan moet u opnieuw een tablet innemen. U mag de morning-afterpil niet vaak gebruiken: u kunt bijwerkingen krijgen. De morning-afterpil is ook minder veilig en duurder dan bijvoorbeeld de gewone anticonceptiepil of een condoom.

*Wat kunt u nog meer voelen als u deze medicijnen gebruikt (bijwerkingen)?*
De meeste medicijnen kunnen onbedoelde klachten geven. We noemen dit bijwerkingen. Als u dit medicijn gebruikt dan kunt u bijvoorbeeld misselijk worden en overgeven. De dokter kan u medicijnen geven waardoor u niet gaat overgeven. U kunt ook last krijgen van hoofdpijn, u kunt een beetje bloed verliezen uit uw vagina, u kunt pijn krijgen in uw borsten en uw borsten kunnen gespannen aanvoelen. Meestal verdwijnen bijwerkingen na een tijdje. Als dit niet zo is dan moet u uw dokter of apotheek bellen.

*Wat moet u doen als u borstvoeding geeft?*
U moet eerst borstvoeding geven en dan de medicijnen innemen. U mag ten minste 6 uur lang nadat u de medicijnen heeft ingenomen geen borstvoeding geven. Daarna moet u borstmelk afkolven. Gooi deze melk weg. Nu mag u weer borstvoeding geven. Zo komen de medicijnen niet in de voeding van uw kind.

*Hoe merkt u of de medicijnen helpen (als u de pil niet gebruikt)?*
Als u de morning-afterpil heeft gebruikt, dan kan de menstruatie (ongesteldheid) heviger zijn dan normaal. De menstruatie kan eerder, maar ook later komen dan normaal. Als de menstruatie 5 dagen later is dan u verwacht, dan kan het zijn dat u toch zwanger bent.

*Hoe moet u verder gaan met de pil?*
U moet de pilstrip gewoon afmaken zoals u gewend bent. 
Let op: de pil is pas weer veilig als u hem 7 dagen achter elkaar hebt geslikt na het innemen van de morning-afterpil. Uw partner moet die week een condoom gebruiken.

*Bent u toch zwanger?*
De kans is klein dat u zwanger bent als u de morning-afterpil op tijd heeft gebruikt. Hoe eerder u de pil inneemt, hoe kleiner de kans dat u zwanger wordt. Duurt het toch te lang voordat uw menstruatie komt? Doe dan een zwangerschapstest (dit kan vanaf 14 dagen, nadat u de morning-afterpil heeft gebruikt). Bent u zwanger of weet u niet zeker of u zwanger bent? Ga dan naar uw dokter. De morning-afterpil is niet schadelijk voor de baby.

Lees voor meer informatie ook de bijsluiter.

_(Bron; informatiefolder die ik meekreeg van de apotheek na het halen van de morning-afterpil)_

----------


## Sylvia93

Goed artikel Luuss! Handig he die foldertjes  :Smile:  Ik neem ze soms mee bij de huisarts, dan typ ik ze ook over op MC !

----------

